

Google Piracy 2.0 - maxminzer
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2014/10/continued-progress-on-fighting-piracy.html

======
bediger4000
Why does anyone care about "Google Piracy"? The whole concept of Google aiding
and abetting "piracy" is rubbish. Do sidewaly-concrete-contractors need to
have a "Senior 7-11 Robbery Counsel"? No. Why should Google be subject to
absolutely ridiculous red tape like this? Infringement happens, get used to
it, dipsticks. Just be grateful that you can easily find infinging materials,
give Thanks to Google for doing that for you, for free.

